# Econo Runner vs Ram Board



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Econo Runner. Have any of you used this before? It's on a jobsite's floor we are working at. It almost feels like walking on carpet. Is it better than Ram Board? We haven't used either yet but I have been checking the Ram Board out recently. The cost is about the same. I know Ram Board can be reused, Econo not sure.


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm looking forward to hearing comparisons between the two. I've recently been using ram board after seeing it on job. Absolutely love it. I've never seen the other


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't know the brand name of my mats I use under my table and along the wall as I hang, but it is superior to ram board. It's a rubber backed fabric , and I've mentioned it before. 

Dropped tools do not dent floor, liquid does not leak through, easy to roll up and use again, washable, but lots more expensive than ram board. I've been using the two rolls I bought for over two years. It MIGHT be this stuff
http://www.protectiveproducts.com/products/dura-runner-plus.html

If the econo runner provides impact protection, is reusable and liquid proof, I'd say it was better than the ram board


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

daArch said:


> I don't know the brand name of my mats I use under my table and along the wall as I hang, but it is superior to ram board. It's a rubber backed fabric , and I've mentioned it before.
> 
> Dropped tools do not dent floor, liquid does not leak through, easy to roll up and use again, washable, but lots more expensive than ram board. I've been using the two rolls I bought for over two years. It MIGHT be this stuff
> http://www.protectiveproducts.com/products/dura-runner-plus.html
> ...



That dura runner looks thin.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ridesarize said:


> That dura runner looks thin.


Yes it is. But not TOO thin. It rolls up and transports easily, yet offers protection.


----------

